# Bubbling Cauldron



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

Last year, I had this cauldron and set my fog machine down in it with a strand of green lights thrown on top. It worked okay, but I had problems making sure that I had smoke and green light at the same time. Yesterday I had an "aha" moment and this was the result.

I took the same cauldron and cut a round circle out of coro just slightly smaller than the diameter, but big enough that it would sit just inside the lip of the cauldron. I drilled 100 holes for my light strand plus several extras to serve as drain holes since it would be sitting flat. I poked the lights in through the back and then took some extra spider web stuff I had and stretched it out over the top. (I've got it peeled back a little in the picture just to show you for example.) It looks AWESOME at night! It looks really good when I program the lights to twinkle, because it gives it the look of bubbling! Dakron or batting would probably work just as well.


I will be able to use this again at St. Patricks's Day by replacing the spider web stuff with my gold coins and the green light shining in between the coins will give it a magical "end of the rainbow" glow!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank goodness for the aha moments, although mine are more like "duh" after I have been working on something for most of the day and then realize how it should work. Thanks for sharing Sadayo, simple but effective, the hallmark of a good haunter.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What a neat idea.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow thats awsome!!!!! great job!!!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent Idea!!!!!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Great idea - does it still have the fog effect too?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the idea. Any shots at night or maybe a vid to show it working?


----------



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

*No Video Yet*

This cauldron works well enough as it is that the fog machine isn't needed, so I've put my fog machine to other use. Besides, I was concerned about the heat warping the coro and moisture short circuiting the lights.

I've taken some video, but my camcorder technology is older than I realized. I don't have a usb port on it or a card. So, I need to get it from 8mm video tape to the computer, fun times, lol.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

What an awesomely simplistic design! It's ideas like this that I particularly admire. I'd love to see a pic of it in the dark too.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I did my bubbling cauldron slightly different and want to share how I did it....which is different than what is posted above, but the affect/intent is the same, so I hope no one minds if I show a second method.

What is neat about this is that both methods desire to have green bubbling fog(ish) effect. 

My version is real bubbling and a bit more work, but the end result is simply amazing. What is neat about it, is that is was my first prop ever, and after 8 years (using the same cauldrons) they still get WOW from my neighbors. Here is what I used (per cauldron).

(sorry I dont have pics but I will add them)

From a Kitchen store:
1. A clear plastic bowl (well its more frosted looking than clear).....any bowl will do but I recommend one with ridges (like the potato chips) running vertically all the way around).

2. A clear, hard plastic bowl/tub. I purchased one that said it was for popcorn, but its 100% clear, very hard plastic. About 12-18" tall, top is 12" dia. Size does not matter...but you want the bottom of BOTH of the above bowls to be very similar. They will be adjoined.

From the grocery store:
1. Dry Ice.

From Lowes or HD:
1 the most basic plug in the wall lamp you can buy.....looks like a "can" light, that is used for a table top lamp. I wish I knew the name of it...but Lowes carries it for $6.00.

2. Flat black spray paint, one can.

3. One 75 watt (or lower) standard light bulb in the color green (not a flood light).


This is the assembly...you can do it in like 5-10 minutes.

First, take the clear hard plastic popcorn bowl.....sit it on a tarp or other surface. Spray paint ONLY the outside of the bowl. No need to be neat...just do NOT spray paint either the inner or the outer surface of the bottom of the bowl. Feel free to paint any other surface. Since it is sitting on the ground...you dont even have to mask it.

As for construction...thats it!

Now.....put the green bulb in the fixture. Turn the popcorn bowl you just painted upside down with clear bottom up. Place your smaller frosted plastic bowl on top.

Obviously the power plug in wire will be running underneath the popcorn bowl....to your plug in point.

Now all you do is put water in the bowl....and then place dry ice in.....thats it.

During the day....she is not pretty. But at night....no one can see the green bulb because of the black paint. The green light shines through the bottom of the bowl, and projects on all edges and surfaces of the smaller frosted bowl....and of course the dry ice bubbling...makes it AWESOME.

Now I will not lie.....there is some ongoing work here that some of you might not want to deal with....I mean obviously one has to keep new dry ice in the bowl. ANd if you work with dry ice you know that the ice freezes the water. So about every 15 mins you have to put hot water in.....sounds like a pain the axx?

Well the affect is so nice, I just deal with it. I have been looking for heater elements to put into the bowl....but havce never found the perfect match. Its a PLASTIC bowl. I could use GLASS....but I can not find one with a neat design like the plastic one I use. So what did I do?

I have a place at my house that has a wall, where I put two $8.00 coffee pots from Wal-Mart right beside a water spigot. I place water in both....and about every 15 mins....I take the hot water to the cauldrons.....dump out the ice and cold water....fill with fresh hot water...place a small lump of dry ice in and on with the show. Admittedly I wish I had a better solution for keeping the water hot....but this one is one I am willing to live with the pain for the pleasure. Bubbling green fog is just too much fun with the kids.


One word of CAUTION. If you do this.....make SURE your "popcorn bowl" is tall. If the bottom of the bowl is too close to the green light bulb.....the bowl will melt. Thats why you want to use the lowest wattage green bulb possible...and a tall popcorn bowl.

I will post daytime and night time photos soon.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great idea Sadayo


----------

